# has anyone used godaddy or Bluehost?



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi, has anyone used godaddy or Bluehost? I need a website fast and my heads spinning with all these webdesign places.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I use DreamHost.com

I've only been with them for a couple of months, but I have a friend that's been with them for many years and is very happy with their service, which is why I switched.

I used to use Site5, but I kept getting emails returned to me because my server was on a blacklist somewhere (someone else's website caused it).

If you go to DreamHost's forum, you can find great deals on hosting there!

Just to let you know, your webspace and bandwidth increase every week, so you'll most likely NEVER run out of space!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

And by great discounts, I mean up to $97 off of their hosting plans!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I use Godaddy. So far it's been alright. The only complaint I have is that it doesn't seem to be as user friendly as other services.It took me a while to get things set-up.


----------



## stitchesnstuff (Jan 24, 2007)

I use Blue Host. So far, so good.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I too use godaddy. They have been good so far.


----------



## jbideas (Jun 26, 2007)

I used GoDaddy and they are ok at best. I recently switched to HostGator and could not be happier. I am running about five websites on HG with a fraction of the time and headaches it takes to wade through GD's endlessly loading screens and ads. Once you hve an account with HG you don't even know it's them unless you look hard because they aren't in your face trying to upsell you. They provide a great control panel with LOTS of auto instal features like WordPress Blogs, Forums, Ecommerce, Image Galleries and more. I was and am totally impressed with their interface and service. For $10 a month I can host virtually unlimited sites. So that's my recoomendation - unless you need to be on a windows box. They are only Linux based I think. That shouldn't make a difference unless you are doing ASP.net and MS-Sql. Otherwise it's all good. HOSTGATOR WEB HOSTING - cPanel, Reseller, and Dedicated Website Hosting

Ok - this isn't me posting the spammy link text above. I just typed the url and it came up like this. So don't get on me about it


----------



## eight32 (Jan 10, 2007)

we hate, hate, HATE godaddy. we use westhost, which is working well for our needs.


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

Skip GoDaddy... they are great for super simple budget hosting... but as your store grows and you hope to add scripts to manage links, integrate customer support, etc.... they have some very strict limits of what they let you install and it gets to be more of a headache than it is worth.... 

I have had great results with MediaCatch.com and the prices begin at around $4.00 a month.... 

Good luck


----------



## deweyevans (Mar 8, 2007)

JohnnyMo said:


> Skip GoDaddy... they are great for super simple budget hosting... but as your store grows and you hope to add scripts to manage links, integrate customer support, etc.... they have some very strict limits of what they let you install and it gets to be more of a headache than it is worth....
> 
> I have had great results with MediaCatch.com and the prices begin at around $4.00 a month....
> 
> Good luck


Is that your site, funkjungle? cool!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

deweyevans said:


> Hi, has anyone used godaddy or Bluehost? I need a website fast and my heads spinning with all these webdesign places.


 
To answer your quest....I am on godaddy, but I just canceled my sitebuilding account. Right now, I am trying to decide if I want to go with them for hosting. I did not like their sitebuilder it was a headache, they put their logo at the bottom and the account did nothing for what I needed it to do....otherwords, it would not benefit me. I am a frontpage person.


----------



## dekace (Jun 27, 2007)

i use mediatemple, and its great


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

anybody using 1and1?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tsunami7 said:


> anybody using 1and1?


Yes, a few people are. If you put 1and1 in the search, you can read some experiences with them.


----------

